# Fat women will cause the world to end.



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

I know that this thread will be unpopular and that you will all attack me for my honest feelings and true beliefs because that is what you do here at Dimensions. People who say innocent things about fat women being sluts and gluttons are unfairly ridiculed and treated poorly FOR NO REASON AT ALL. But that won't change what I have to say. I want to help fat people, so I'll say what I think.

Fat women will bring the end of the world. It's true! First of all, because they have low self esteem and are easy, they will spread STDs at an alarming rate--an alarmingly low self-esteemy rate. I read an article that said this one time, but I can't find it now so you'll just have to believe me. (But you won't because you all hate me for having an opinion, so just attack away.) This is completely logical, though, so you might as well accept it. 

Also, since fat women are so gluttonous they will deplete the world's food supply until everyone else just starves to death. You can't argue this! Fat women are fat because they eat SO MUCH, and there is only so much food in this world, right? Eventually it will all run out and then where will we be? Well fat women will be just fine laying there all gluttonous and slutty. But the rest of us will die! It's true and it's going to happen! 

And finally, because fat women will be so huge and gluttonous and easy, they will develop their own gravitational pull that will ATTRACT ASTEROIDS AND OTHER SCARY THINGS FROM SPACE WHICH WILL CRASH INTO THE EARTH AND KILL US ALL. This is all based on scientific fact and research that I've done. You don't have to believe me. I know no one here respects what I have to say and you'll all just attack me personally when really I'm just trying to help fat women everywhere. 

So go ahead and start the attack now. I know how you all react to completely reasonable threads like this.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

I am your alternate account and I totally agree with this.


----------



## Myn (Jul 22, 2010)

But will there be cake?


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, and the fat women will eat it and won't leave any for anyone else because they are greedy. This is scientifically proven.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

lol, ok, I admit, that did make me smile, it was humorous.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

My life is complete.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Did the patriarchy make you write that? Heh.

In addition, all the thin women that supposedly live inside the dreams, soul, psyche, heart, whatever of every fat woman will somehow carve their way out and take over the world, like little hateful MeMe Roths. ...Or perhaps they _really_ exist in our lower intestines. Which is where _my_ personal 'inner thin girl' lives, because I ate her. That's the only way a thin girl could get inside me.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

i've already started doing my part. when i went to get the mail today, i had sex with the two postal workers that were there, the guy that was walking in from the parking lot, and the woman that runs the store next door. oh, and i stole the lunches of the children next door. 

WORLD DOMINATION WILL BE MINE!!!


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

See?! This is a perfect example of a woman with low self-esteem and high self-gluttony. We are all doomed.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

One time I saw a fat woman who wasn't stuffing her face with lard.
So I promptly shoved a funnel in her mouth and reminded her of what her destiny is.

HAIL TO THE NEW WORLD ORDER


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> One time I saw a fat woman who wasn't stuffing her face with lard.
> So I promptly shoved a funnel in her mouth and reminded her of what her destiny is.
> 
> HAIL TO THE NEW WORLD ORDER



you are a good, good man.


----------



## dcoyote (Jul 22, 2010)

Note: This is only true for fat women, not fat men.


----------



## Mack27 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bah, there is no world worth being in without fat women. I should start building my "Fat Women and Me Only" ark right now in preparation for the end.


----------



## Myn (Jul 22, 2010)

Just don't forget to build a secondary ark for the food.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

It's hard for me to keep up this charade when all I want to know is what kind of food we should bring on the ark...


----------



## Myn (Jul 22, 2010)

Stuff that's easy to eat on trains. Twinkies, HoHos, doughnuts, burgers... Nothing with any nutritional value, of course. That's anathema.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> It's hard for me to keep up this charade when all I want to know is what kind of food we should bring on the ark...



You _are _the ark, fatty.


----------



## Myn (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought I was the handy flotation device to be grabbed if you're going down.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You _are _the ark, fatty.



Sweet talker.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 22, 2010)

The only way to solve this crisis is to ensure that these women get fat enough so as to be too large for public transport where they can embarrass thinguys by eating but not fat enough so as to attract interstellar objects.

Ironically, it's a thin line to straddle.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

less talk, more sexing and foods.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

This just in: The earth will fall from its axis and careen wildly into outer space (cos I said so) due to a combination of a preponderance of fatties and drive-thru restaurants, specifically in (but not necessarily limited to) the northeastern USA. It's a scientific fact and this preponderance (I repeat it because it's so scientific) can actually be seen (like the Great Wall of China) from outer space. 

I also work for NASA.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

Will we all be smothered to death? God I hope so.


----------



## calauria (Jul 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You _are _the ark, fatty.



Nooooooooo!! I wanna be the ark!! I wanna go down in history!!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 22, 2010)

You are all FAT. This is a medical FACT, and I am just trying to help you all realize that you are SO FAT. It's okay, though, because I want to help you all. Because you're fat, and I'm a sociomalogist doing a study on fatty-fat-fattertons. Like all of you.






p.s. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT.


----------



## calauria (Jul 22, 2010)

OMG!! What if they start deporting us fatty fat fats to Mexico?? What we gone do y'all?? That's shole ain't right atole!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This just in: The earth will fall from its axis and careen wildly into outer space (cos I said so) due to a combination of a preponderance of fatties and drive-thru restaurants, specifically in (but not necessarily limited to) the northeastern USA. It's a scientific fact and this preponderance (I repeat it because it's so scientific) can actually be seen (like the Great Wall of China) from outer space.
> 
> I also work for NASA.


 
No quibbles on your first paragraph.

But I call bullshit on the "I work for NASA" - not true unless you say that it is with far greater authority.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok enough with all this jack assery!! I want all of this sex he spoke of.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Sweet talker.



You caught me. I'm just trying to get into your pants.

And then steal them for use as a tent.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

add 3 more to my tally.

i'm nothing if not diligent.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> You caught me. I'm just trying to get into your pants.
> 
> And then steal them for use as a tent.



I took soup's to fashion a hot air balloon.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

supersoup said:


> add 3 more to my tally.
> 
> i'm nothing if not diligent.



Three more people fucked or three more people eaten? Clarify, fatass!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Three more people fucked or three more people eaten? Clarify, fatass!



sorry, 3 of each.

i'm eating my comforter right now. it's not food, but i figure it'll help!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL I love you and Ashley...yall crack me up!


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> LOL I love you and Ashley...yall crack me up!



And we love you. Really like a whole lot. Like you should come over right now and bring ham. And lube. Or we can just use honey if you want.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> And we love you. Really like a whole lot. Like you should come over right now and bring ham. And lube. Or we can just use honey if you want.



On my way...I will bring potatoes too...they really stick to the ribs.


----------



## mango (Jul 22, 2010)

calauria said:


> OMG!! What if they start deporting us fatty fat fats to Mexico?? What we gone do y'all?? That's shole ain't right atole!!


*
I predict mass FA reverse border-crossings to Mexico!!


Meet me there for pina coladas before the world goes kaboom in a big fatty assplosion!!





*


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> And we love you. Really like a whole lot. Like you should come over right now and bring ham. And lube. Or we can just use honey if you want.





LisaInNC said:


> On my way...I will bring potatoes too...they really stick to the ribs.



this thread just got a whole lot sexier.

and every fatty knows bacon grease is the most desirable lube. DUH.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

This just in (from my reliable news sources that you all don't believe I have): a fat woman has reportedly crashed through the earth's outer crust and is currently sinking quickly towards the molten inner core. Because she's SO FAT. This is totally scientifically plausible, contrary to your popular (and wrong) belief. She's probably going to cause the world's first fat-woman-made volcano, and, trust me, this won't be the last time it happens. 

But whatever. Go ahead and keep putting words in my mouth about things I didn't say. I'll continue helping fat women everywhere with my posts.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> On my way...I will bring potatoes too...they really stick to the ribs.



You know, I'm feeling pretty low on the self-esteem meter today. You should bring your friends. And family. And all of those people from your church.


----------



## calauria (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok enough with all this jack assery!! I want all of this sex he spoke of.



A fat orgy, smothered in gravy??


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

this inner core isn't so molten.

pansy ass earth. pfft.


----------



## Ash (Jul 22, 2010)

I knew you had to be the culprit. You're one of the easiest, gluttony-est fatties I know.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I knew you had to be the culprit. You're one of the easiest, gluttony-est fatties I know.



can it, you're ruining my hot-tubbing. 



get it. hot tubbing. because i'm tubby, and in the center of the earth. where it's hot.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't keep up. This thread has me laughing so hard, I nearly peed. I really needed a laugh.


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I can't keep up. This thread has me laughing so hard, I nearly peed. I really needed a laugh.




PEE! PEE! PEE! My self esteem is low enough today that I'm into watersports! 

Seriously...this is the funniest thread I've read in weeks....go go go!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 23, 2010)

According to statistics that I just pulled out of my ass, vetted by a study conducted by Mossything's ass, fat women are a threat to national security.

When the zombie invasion comes (and it will, anyday), fat women won't be able to run from the mindless, shambling creatures because they're ... well, _fat_ ... and all thin men know that Fat Women Can't Run. Thus, they'll be turned and then they'll lose all the weight because they can't very well catch a fresh victim and then they'll be faster and they'll catch us all and then we'll all be zombies and then there won't be anyone left eating croissants on public transit because then they'll all just be eating fresh brains.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 23, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> According to statistics that I just pulled out of my ass, vetted by a study conducted by Mossything's ass, fat women are a threat to national security.
> 
> When the zombie invasion comes (and it will, anyday), fat women won't be able to run from the mindless, shambling creatures because they're ... well, _fat_ ... and all thin men know that Fat Women Can't Run. Thus, they'll be turned and then they'll lose all the weight because they can't very well catch a fresh victim and then they'll be faster and they'll catch us all and then we'll all be zombies and then there won't be anyone left eating croissants on public transit because then they'll all just be eating fresh brains.




personally, i can't be held to this. i am so very fat, that even once i am a zombie, i'll be eating my fresh brains between two buttery, flaky croissants. force of habit, etc.


----------



## immobile1 (Jul 23, 2010)

By December 2012 the Mayans will be right as world ends collapsing on itself by the weight of all the fat women (and us fat guys, we're getting bigger, too) as predicted centuries ago.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 23, 2010)

calauria said:


> OMG!! What if they start deporting us fatty fat fats to Mexico?? What we gone do y'all?? That's shole ain't right atole!!



But, wouldn't that trip the earth off it axis? 

Love this thread.


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 23, 2010)

When the epidemic comes, my odds are looking very encouraging as it's logically _impossible_ to have sex with someone _AFTER_ you eat them.
Also, does it help if I have low self-esteem?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

supersoup said:


> this inner core isn't so molten.
> 
> pansy ass earth. pfft.


Is it molten enough to dip tortilla chips in? Priorities people!!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 23, 2010)

supersoup said:


> personally, i can't be held to this. i am so very fat, that even once i am a zombie, i'll be eating my fresh brains between two buttery, flaky croissants. force of habit, etc.


 
The good news? The thin zombies will be so focused on fighting you to the undeath over those delectable morsels of brain that they WON'T EVEN NOTICE that you're lending a bad name to other fatties by eating irresponsibly whilst on public transit. Not to mention, lacking the properly fired up synapses to make logical connections, they probably won't judge you, anyway.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 23, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> The good news? The thin zombies will be so focused on fighting you to the undeath over those delectable morsels of brain that they WON'T EVEN NOTICE that you're lending a bad name to other fatties by eating irresponsibly whilst on public transit. Not to mention, lacking the properly fired up synapses to make logical connections, they probably won't judge you, anyway.



as long as no one notices my shameful consumption of delicious croissants, this is indeed GREAT news!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 23, 2010)

Fat zombies <3 bacon wrapped brains. Dump those Krugerrands and invest in pork bellies now! :eat2:


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Also, since fat women are so gluttonous they will deplete the world's food supply until everyone else just starves to death. You can't argue this! Fat women are fat because they eat SO MUCH, and there is only so much food in this world, right? Eventually it will all run out and then where will we be? Well fat women will be just fine laying there all gluttonous and slutty. But the rest of us will die! It's true and it's going to happen!



And let's not forget that fat people cause global warming so they contribute to the destruction of the planet in more than one way.



Ashley said:


> And finally, because fat women will be so huge and gluttonous and easy, they will develop their own gravitational pull that will ATTRACT ASTEROIDS AND OTHER SCARY THINGS FROM SPACE WHICH WILL CRASH INTO THE EARTH AND KILL US ALL. This is all based on scientific fact and research that I've done. You don't have to believe me. I know no one here respects what I have to say and you'll all just attack me personally when really I'm just trying to help fat women everywhere.



Am I the only one who's turned on by this and finally decided how he wants to die?


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 23, 2010)

this whole board wins for the most closed threads


----------



## Myn (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, you know, with this many fat women around taking up all the space, even threads get squished.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 23, 2010)

yep its a thread fatocalypse--viva 2012!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 23, 2010)

*smothers thread with disgusting hanging double belly*

Oops. :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 23, 2010)

*Face sits on thread*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2010)

World's greatest thread....ever.

That is all


*prepares for asteroids and Ben Affleck's attempted to save us all*


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 23, 2010)

Honey and Twinkie's never go bad....... just sayin :eat1:


----------



## joswitch (Jul 23, 2010)

calauria said:


> OMG!! What if they start deporting us fatty fat fats to Mexico?? What we gone do y'all?? That's shole ain't right atole!!



Espagnol es muy facil d'apprendar!
And the food is goooood and cheap! om nonm nom!


----------



## joswitch (Jul 23, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> According to statistics that I just pulled out of my ass, vetted by a study conducted by Mossything's ass, fat women are a threat to national security.
> 
> When the zombie invasion comes (and it will, anyday), fat women won't be able to run from the mindless, shambling creatures because they're ... well, _fat_ ... and all thin men know that Fat Women Can't Run. Thus, they'll be turned and then they'll lose all the weight because they can't very well catch a fresh victim and then they'll be faster and they'll catch us all and then we'll all be zombies and then there won't be anyone left eating croissants on public transit because then they'll all just be eating fresh brains.



BRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIINNNNNSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Mack27 (Jul 23, 2010)

No zombie fat women allowed on the ark. Except for maybe the immobile ones, we can have fun poking them with sticks.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 23, 2010)

I drifted when someone said ".... going down... " about 20 posts ago. 


I'm fat and easy. No, really.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this whole board wins for the most closed threads



I thought Boba Fett was a bounty hunter and worked for money, not abject hatred.


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 23, 2010)

Besides, as you know, fat women are more likely to be Muslims, 
and of course it obviously goes without saying that Muslims will destroy the world. For more confirmation of this fact, see Hyde Park.


----------



## Myn (Jul 23, 2010)

Meh. As a big black shapeless mass, a burka would probably be considered 'slimming' if marketed for plus sizes, and I've made a personal vow never to ever buy any 'slimming' piece of clothing ever again. 

Hopefully I can still go on the ark of the fat women regardless. I promise to take up lots of room.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 23, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> this whole board wins for the most closed threads



Nah, I think thinguy wins for creating the most closed threads. His prize will be sitting next to a fat woman who's eating a croissant while riding public transportation.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 24, 2010)

Fat women taking over the world...
should I run or just enjoy all the BBW's reeking massive havoc all over the world?

TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 24, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I drifted when someone said ".... going down... " about 20 posts ago.
> 
> 
> I'm fat and easy. No, really.



i knew that would get you.


harlot.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 24, 2010)

Mack27 said:


> No zombie fat women allowed on the ark. Except for maybe the immobile ones, we can have fun poking them with sticks.



What about fat, feminist, control freaks? hmmm?????


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 24, 2010)

Fat women stole my dog.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 24, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Fat women stole my dog.



It was made of croissants.
Dog had it coming.


----------



## pinkflower26 (Jul 24, 2010)

oh my god ! im a bbw and proud! i dont sit there all day and eat food. im not a hoe either. i certinaley wouldnt just have sex with anybody ! just because im not skinny doesnt mean im desprate! 

you lot are a bunch of wankers!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 24, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Fat women stole my dog.





& ate him on a train?


----------



## theladypoet (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey as a fat woman i take offense to everything youve ever said because its ALL WRONG and I exercise 100 times a day and eat only carrot sticks and I can still sleep a refugee family on my ass because I have a GLANDULAR DISORDER and you are worse than stalin for even saying mean and hurtful things about stuff that describes me i have a wonderful husband who loves me and three chidren and my life is probably way better than yours, because you have a tiny penis and engage in intercourse with YOUR MOTHER.

On an unrelated note, FAT CHICKS COVERED IN DQ BLIZZARDS! OMG!!!1!!!11!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2010)

theladypoet said:


> Hey as a fat woman i take offense to everything youve ever said because its ALL WRONG and I exercise 100 times a day and eat only carrot sticks and I can still sleep a refugee family on my ass because I have a GLANDULAR DISORDER and you are worse than stalin for even saying mean and hurtful things about stuff that describes me i have a wonderful husband who loves me and three chidren and my life is probably way better than yours, because you have a tiny penis and engage in intercourse with YOUR MOTHER.
> 
> On an unrelated note, FAT CHICKS COVERED IN DQ BLIZZARDS! OMG!!!1!!!11!


You know what your problem is? Carrot sticks. Yeah. I said it. Full of calories. Irresponsible fatty! What kind of example are you promoting such negative sterotypes?

Now, celery contains NEGATIVE calories because your burn more calories consuming them than they actually contain. So I suggest you eat celery*.

*Deep fried and wrapped in bacon


----------



## mejix (Jul 24, 2010)

when fat girls become taller than buildings and start destroying cities let me know. all the citizenry will be running for shelter except me!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


>



Some of you may be laughing at the above image but just think of all those poor unfortunate souls.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Crushed by a giant blue femme Cthulhu.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jul 24, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Some of you may be laughing at the above image but just think of all those poor unfortunate souls.



NICE catch!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 24, 2010)

some fat ass ate all my whoppers.





<---- this fat ass.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


>



Look at the belly on her. It's both every round AND it hangs.

* shudder *


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Mack27 (Jul 24, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> What about fat, feminist, control freaks? hmmm?????



I don't see them wanting to be poked with sticks but hey, who am I to judge?


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 24, 2010)

OMG it's so true, in fact their gravitational pull will cause every volcano to erupt and all the underwater oil wells to blow out all at the same time, and the earth will sink and become flooded, and no one will survive except for all the fat women who will gather together and create floating collectives, nestling their FAs in between them and having them swim out to catch whatever good fish are left.....


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2010)

Elfcat said:


> OMG it's so true, in fact their gravitational pull will cause every volcano to erupt and all *the underwater oil wells to blow out *all at the same time, and the earth will sink and become flooded, and no one will survive except for all the fat women who will gather together and create floating collectives, nestling their FAs in between them and having them swim out to catch whatever good fish are left.....



Ok who was the fat ass that decided to start this phenomenon early? You've got to coordinate these things or it won't look as cool.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 25, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Ok who was the fat ass that decided to start this phenomenon early? You've got to coordinate these things or it won't look as cool.



I'm sorry, it was me. I had some peanut butter M&Ms.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2010)

if by world you mean box of tissues


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 25, 2010)

the apoclimax


----------



## krystalltuerme (Jul 25, 2010)

theladypoet said:


> On an unrelated note, FAT CHICKS COVERED IN DQ BLIZZARDS! OMG!!!1!!!11!



Oh holy shit. I think my brain just short circuited from the 4000 kinds of hot that this image is.

Cookie dough blizzards....and to think I was having trouble deciding what I want for breakfast.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 25, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> the apoclimax



... Jizzergeddon!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 25, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Look at the belly on her. It's both every round AND it hangs.
> 
> * shudder *



Ah, but it's a single belly so it's acceptable.


----------



## verucassault (Jul 25, 2010)

sign me up for the whoring around bit


----------



## supersoup (Jul 25, 2010)

verucassault said:


> sign me up for the whoring around bit



this brought a tear to my eye. this is a woman that *GETS* this movement.

start screwin'!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2010)

supersoup said:


> start screwin'!!



I just went to Costco today and laid myself out on one of the floor model couches naked and covered in whipped cream and chocolate syrup...Got 4 takers! I'm trying my best little by little.


----------



## loveembig (Jul 25, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> Besides, as you know, fat women are more likely to be Muslims,
> and of course it obviously goes without saying that Muslims will destroy the world. For more confirmation of this fact, see Hyde Park.



Oh come on. Now we are exaggerating. Everyone knows those explosive vests dont come in plus sizes.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 25, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I just went to Costco today and laid myself out on one of the floor model couches naked and covered in whipped cream and chocolate syrup...Got 4 takers! I'm trying my best little by little.



Working in education, my salary is barely enough to keep me alive. I may just have to try this out to supplement my income. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Myn (Jul 25, 2010)

> I just went to Costco today and laid myself out on one of the floor model couches naked and covered in whipped cream and chocolate syrup...



Man, I just got cake and pork rinds in solidarity with the movement. Obviously I need to do better.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Working in education, my salary is barely enough to keep me alive. I may just have to try this out to supplement my income. Thanks for the suggestion.



I am right there with ya sister! I was hoping for at least 10 customers. Maybe I should try more toppings!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I am right there with ya sister! I was hoping for at least 10 customers. Maybe I should try more toppings!



i suggest chocolate sprinkles


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> the apoclimax



underrated post


----------



## Myn (Jul 25, 2010)

Fatterdämmerung? Flabnarok?


----------



## joswitch (Jul 25, 2010)

Myn said:


> Fatterdämmerung? Flabnarok?



Exactly! You'll know it's ALL OVER when:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Exactly! You'll know it's ALL OVER when:



I agree but she isn't quite fat enough. Give her some time to blow up and then we can believe her when she belts it out!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 25, 2010)

But what if the fat women are too busy stuffing their faces to sing?


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2010)

Paquito said:


> But what if the fat women are too busy stuffing their faces to sing?



Crumb showers?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 25, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> underrated post



Story of my life, man.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 25, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I agree but she isn't quite fat enough. Give her some time to blow up and then we can believe her when she belts it out!



Post mucho commuter train croissants:




Surely now it's the twilight of teh ghods?!


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 25, 2010)

did someone mention bacon??

and um... how did you get those photos of me?


----------



## CurbFan (Jul 26, 2010)

wait... I thought that fat women were going to end the world because scientists project that by 2023 they will take up surface area that they will push all of the skinny people into the oceans? Whenever us skinnies try to come out of the water we will be met by zero land area and we will all drown. SELFISH FATTIES!!!


----------



## Ash (Jul 26, 2010)

CurbFan said:


> wait... I thought that fat women were going to end the world because scientists project that by 2023 they will take up surface area that they will push all of the skinny people into the oceans? Whenever us skinnies try to come out of the water we will be met by zero land area and we will all drown. SELFISH FATTIES!!!



I've taught you well, minion.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 26, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing, also --- or maybe she is playing along too (??)



iz confuzing!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 26, 2010)

pinkflower26 said:


> you lot are all ugly! i guess thats why your jelous of pretty curvy women like me!
> you rip big women because you have insecurties yourself! your either ugly, skinny, have nasty teeth , have horrible hair !
> 
> im a bbw model and love what i do! i don't have ugly fat men after me , i have a man that u would dream to have! a complete hotty!!
> ...



Well I know I am jealous of you. Here you have a hot boyfriend I would die to have, meanwhile I have to have sex with random uglies because of my self esteem. Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## mango (Jul 26, 2010)

pinkflower26 said:


> you lot are all ugly! i guess thats why your jelous of pretty curvy women like me!
> you rip big women because you have insecurties yourself! your either ugly, skinny, have nasty teeth , have horrible hair !
> 
> im a bbw model and love what i do! i don't have ugly fat men after me , i have a man that u would dream to have! a complete hotty!!
> ...



*Looks like someone didn't get the 'read the thread first' memo. :doh:


No. The world is going to end. 

It will be the beginning of the end when the fat lady with the hanging belly gets a one way ticket on board a public train - the Self Esteem Express. 

According to the prophecy, she will sit at the back of train - taking up a whole 3 seats... in the large caboose - which is laiden with a large supply of Roast Beef Croissants. 

Here, everyone on the train will watch her scientifically as she proceeds to eat the croissants. The people observing will be calculating each croissant's fat density and pastry to cheese ratio, while also whispering to each other on how her low self esteem makes her easier to lay.

Once this self esteem finally bottoms out, said fat lady will finish her eating and enter a state of zen food coma while her belly begins to expand, eventually growing to the point where it pushes all the watchers out of the windows of the train to their tragic virginal deaths. 

It will be at this moment where she will start to sing - and other fat women around the world.. also in a similar state of zen food coma, will reciprocate in fashion to a world fattie chorus. And the world will be inundated with expanding bellies, boobs and asses of the likes it has never seen.

There will be a point where the barricades of shiny spandex protecting the cities can no longer hold. Entire wads of thin men and phony doctors will be completely enveloped by cavernous vajayjays.

From that point, the mooning of the moon and the assplosion of the world will be imminent. 



And that's how its all going down.

*


----------



## BurlesqueBrit (Jul 26, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Some of you may be laughing at the above image but just think of all those poor unfortunate souls.





thirtiesgirl said:


>



Look, I officially apologized for this, I WAS HUNGRY.
There was this man cooking bacon but he wouldn't let me have any so as any fat woman would I threw a shark at him.... I dont remember much after that - but the bacon tasted good (so did the man for that matter) and I hear the redevelopment is going well  

View attachment ursula.jpg


View attachment urs.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2010)

mango said:


> *Looks like someone didn't get the 'read the thread first' memo. :doh:
> 
> 
> No. The world is going to end.
> ...


Caboose = my ass

Tragic virginal deaths = everyone crying (but with tears of joy)

All going down = WIN


----------



## joswitch (Jul 26, 2010)

mango said:


> *Looks like someone didn't get the 'read the thread first' memo. :doh:
> 
> 
> No. The world is going to end.
> ...



^I like this version better than Revelations!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 26, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I've taught you well, minion.



woa wait u have minions? How do i sign up? I mean if the world is going to end might as well be on the winning side.


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 26, 2010)

i love this post i love this post i love this post! the entire thread makes me happy lol


----------



## Dromond (Jul 26, 2010)

I, for one, welcome the new fatty overlords.


----------



## Mac5689 (Jul 26, 2010)

She's stating her opinions, somebody quick get some touches and pitchforks and form a angry mob and run her out of town for stating those opinions. LOL 

(Sorry if that seams mean, it really wasn't meant that way, i guess it sounded funny in my head)

I could care less if someone expressed their opinion. I do hate people who say they have scientific fact or base their opinion on scientific fact however.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I, for one, welcome the new fatty overlords.


overLARDS

FTFY


----------



## Ash (Jul 26, 2010)

S13Drifter said:


> woa wait u have minions? How do i sign up? I mean if the world is going to end might as well be on the winning side.



There is an extensive application process that can be hurried along with gifts of bacon and mini cherry pies. I'll send you my address.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 26, 2010)

What about a bacon wrapped filet mignon, served with garlic mashed potatoes and a cherry pie (not a slice, a whole pie) topped with whipped cream?


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 27, 2010)

Ashley said:


> There is an extensive application process that can be hurried along with gifts of bacon and mini cherry pies. I'll send you my address.



I'm going to need that too. I'd also like to become a minion for the soon-to-be queen.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 27, 2010)

When can we open the door and let the buzzards in?


----------



## joswitch (Jul 27, 2010)

Mac5689 said:


> She's stating her opinions, somebody quick get some touches and pitchforks and form a angry mob and run her out of town for stating those opinions. LOL
> 
> (Sorry if that seams mean, it really wasn't meant that way, i guess it sounded funny in my head)
> 
> I could care less if someone expressed their opinion.* I do hate people who say they have scientific fact or base their opinion on scientific fact however.*



Because science is evil and deserves your hate.
And it's muuuuuuuch better just to make shiz up and base your opinion on that!
Clearly.
 
/sarcasm

And now, back to the fun ....


----------



## joswitch (Jul 27, 2010)

Ashley said:


> There is an extensive application process that can be hurried along with gifts of bacon and mini cherry pies. I'll send you my address.



Can I haz minion applicashun???


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 27, 2010)

Ash is going to have so many minions that she'll never have to do anything she doesn't want to for the rest of her life.


----------



## Ash (Jul 27, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> Ash is going to have so many minions that she'll never have to do anything she doesn't want to for the rest of her life.



Best plan.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> overLARDS



I keep wanting to rep you for this, but I'm all out of points. Poo.


----------



## xxeell (Jul 27, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I know that this thread will be unpopular and that you will all attack me for my honest feelings and true beliefs because that is what you do here at Dimensions. People who say innocent things about fat women being sluts and gluttons are unfairly ridiculed and treated poorly FOR NO REASON AT ALL. But that won't change what I have to say. I want to help fat people, so I'll say what I think.
> 
> Fat women will bring the end of the world. It's true! First of all, because they have low self esteem and are easy, they will spread STDs at an alarming rate--an alarmingly low self-esteemy rate. I read an article that said this one time, but I can't find it now so you'll just have to believe me. (But you won't because you all hate me for having an opinion, so just attack away.) This is completely logical, though, so you might as well accept it.
> 
> ...





Is your current avatar a picture of you? If so you're a cutie pie!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 28, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> Ash is going to have so many minions that she'll never have to do anything she doesn't want to for the rest of her life.



Shes one smart cookie. No wait need to be more with this thread. Cookies!!!


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 28, 2010)

S13Drifter said:


> Shes one smart cookie. No wait need to be more with this thread. Cookies!!!



Yes, we need to bake her cookies. Good idea.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jul 28, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> Yes, we need to bake her cookies. Good idea.



Silent observer for last few days...

but...

Cookies? 

Yes, I will join in now.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2010)

<---- Ashley's roommate, also loves cookies.

just sayin'.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 28, 2010)

I just want to know who triggered this so I can go thank him/her. Ash and Soup should write an epic book series. I'd read the hell out of it.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> I just want to know who triggered this so I can go thank him/her. Ash and Soup should write an epic book series. I'd read the hell out of it.



our people will take this into consideration.


----------



## Ash (Jul 28, 2010)

"Our people" also accept gifts of breakfast meats and snack cakes to grease the wheels. Just sayin'!
"our people" totally just means us. We're greedy.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2010)

Ashley said:


> "Our people" also accept gifts of breakfast meats and snack cakes to grease the wheels. Just sayin'!
> "our people" totally just means us. We're greedy.



quoted for truth my friends, quoted for truth.

reese's cups too...


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 28, 2010)

Done, as long as there's a book series I'll donate anything. Js


----------



## Ash (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweet! I'll write and soup can draw pictures. Expect a lot of "SEE BERTHA EAT THIS DELICIOUS STACK OF PIES." and "OH NO, BERTHA'S SELF-ESTEEM IS LOW. TIME FOR A TRIP TO THAT SKETCHY PARK DOWN BY THE HIGHWAY." 

This is going to be a best-seller; I can feel it.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Sweet! I'll write and soup can draw pictures. Expect a lot of "SEE BERTHA EAT THIS DELICIOUS STACK OF PIES." and "OH NO, BERTHA'S SELF-ESTEEM IS LOW. TIME FOR A TRIP TO THAT SKETCHY PARK DOWN BY THE HIGHWAY."
> 
> This is going to be a best-seller; I can feel it.



the story board in my mind is amazing.


----------



## Ash (Jul 28, 2010)

supersoup said:


> the story board in my mind is amazing.



You think that's good? Wait until you see the screenplay.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2010)

Ashley said:


> You think that's good? Wait until you see the screenplay.



fuck a screenplay, let's get the musical going. no dancing...we use the hover chairs from Wall-E!!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll start a publishing company for that but I'm sure that won't be necassary. They'll be all over it like hot cakes. Prophecy sells itself.


----------



## Ash (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the direction this is going. Musical fatties in hover-chairs and our own publishing company? Once we get rich I'm buying beers for all of the minions.

Hey, I may be huge, easy, and irresponsible, but I can still give back!

Also, mmmmmm hotcakes.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 28, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I like the direction this is going. Musical fatties in hover-chairs and our own publishing company? Once we get rich I'm buying beers for all of the minions.
> 
> Hey, I may be huge, easy, and irresponsible, but I can still give back!
> 
> Also, mmmmmm hotcakes.



Yay beer!!! You got yourself a minion for life!


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 28, 2010)

supersoup said:


> <---- Ashley's roommate, also loves cookies.
> 
> just sayin'.



Being a minion for Ashley also means being a minion for her roommate. Anything we make is for both our queens.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 28, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> Being a minion for Ashley also means being a minion for her roommate. Anything we make is for both our queens.



Sooo wait now I am confused, is the world going to end or be taken over by our fatty queens? Cuz I am rooting for the second choice.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 28, 2010)

Well if the world is taken over by massive fatty queens then the world mine as well come to an end because we will have reached the pinnacle of existence. Nothing could top that. Except an invasion of obese aliens that have a war of gorging with the queens at which point the queens would obviously win and consume the whole alien race as well.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2010)

this thread has taken a turn for absolute win.

just sayin'.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 28, 2010)

supersoup said:


> this thread has taken a turn for absolute win.
> 
> just sayin'.



I dont even think a double rainbow can top this much win!!!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 28, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Well if the world is taken over by massive fatty queens then the world mine as well come to an end because we will have reached the pinnacle of existence. Nothing could top that. Except an invasion of obese aliens that have a war of gorging with the queens at which point the queens would obviously win and consume the whole alien race as well.



I do agree with you good sir, That would be the high point of life itself.


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 28, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Best plan.



OOOH! if you are queen, can i be princess? so i can haz mini minions tooooo?


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 28, 2010)

supersoup said:


> fuck a screenplay, let's get the musical going. no dancing...we use the hover chairs from Wall-E!!



OOOH! i can design the posters! oh yes.... i loveth this.... lol... finally i can put my artistic talents to work... if only i could hold the paintbrush since my fat fingers dont bend well..... maybe i will do a body painting instead and use my giant hanging belly as a canvass!


----------



## Fox (Jul 28, 2010)

Of course. Fat women will bring the world to an end.. It's not like we have an oil spill crisis or anything.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 28, 2010)

supersoup said:


> our people will take this into consideration.





Ashley said:


> "Our people" also accept gifts of breakfast meats and snack cakes to grease the wheels. Just sayin'!
> "our people" totally just means us. We're greedy.




I would like to attempt to solidify my role as a people. 

That is all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 28, 2010)

Fox said:


> Of course. Fat women will bring the world to an end.. It's not like we have an oil spill crisis or anything.




You think THAT's an oil spill - wait until you see the fatpocalypse and we start turning into greasy oil slicks. One more way we usher in the end of days.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 28, 2010)

Fox said:


> Of course. Fat women will bring the world to an end.. It's not like we have an oil spill crisis or anything.



Well duh, we needed a huge amount of oil for the massive fry pit we have to create for the Overlards.


----------



## Ash (Jul 28, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I would like to attempt to solidify my role as a people.
> 
> That is all.



Definitely one of our people right here.


----------



## CurbFan (Jul 29, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I've taught you well, minion.


I know how you fatties work!!!


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to butt in... but it seems no one has mentioned cookies in well over 24 hours.

I hope you find time to institute a kingdom-wide cookie swap.

If so, I'm down... totally, oh so deliciously down.

<-------- Cookie Baking Contest Winner, Christmas 2008


----------



## Dromond (Jul 29, 2010)

Cookies!

Om nom nom nom!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 29, 2010)

The one on the left is mine, suckas.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jul 29, 2010)

supersoup said:


> fuck a screenplay, let's get the musical going. no dancing...we use the hover chairs from Wall-E!!




As a college graduate with a degree in music and 23 years of experience as a fatty, can I help write this awesome musical??? :wubu: It'll be just like Rodgers and Hammerstein... if Oscar Hammerstein were a fat woman who ate Richard Rodgers.


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 30, 2010)

Best Thread Ever!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 30, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Best Thread Ever!!!!



Definitely one of the legendary ones on this board.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jul 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> The one on the left is mine, suckas.



Now that's some cookies. I'll take the leavin's... I like the cookie better than the cream anyway.


----------



## Ash (Jul 30, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> Now that's some cookies. I'll take the leavin's... I like the cookie better than the cream anyway.



BLASPHEMY.

Take away her fat girl card, girls.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2010)

i need to get a package of oreos to do that with. stat.


also. back on track. while out today, i saw a fat woman eating while waiting for the train. i slapped her and told her to save her cheeseburger til she was *ON* the train. n00bs, psh. VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!


----------



## Ash (Jul 30, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i need to get a package of oreos to do that with. stat.
> 
> 
> also. back on track. while out today, i saw a fat woman eating while waiting for the train. i slapped her and told her to save her cheeseburger til she was *ON* the train. n00bs, psh. VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!



Yes, and I grabbed the nearest male pedestrian and told him her self-esteem was low and that she was a sure thing. Two birds, one stone. Success!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 30, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Yes, and I grabbed the nearest male pedestrian and told him her self-esteem was low and that she was a sure thing. Two birds, one stone. Success!


You forgot to tell her to be GRATEFUL!!!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 6, 2010)

overlards 4 prez.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 6, 2010)

supersoup said:


> overlards 4 prez.



KEEP THAT SHIT IN HYDE PARK


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 6, 2010)

supersoup said:


> overlards 4 prez.



can i be VP?


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 6, 2010)

supersoup said:


> overlards 4 prez.


got my vote


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 6, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> can i be VP?


This is a pluralistic queendom, so you get to be overlard too.


----------



## IrishBard (Aug 6, 2010)

all avatars are played by professional actors...

mine is sean connerry


----------



## supersoup (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm dreaming of a taco bar right now.

someone needs to make this happen, STAT.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 6, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i need to get a package of oreos to do that with. stat.
> 
> 
> also. back on track. while out today, i saw a fat woman eating while waiting for the train. i slapped her and told her to save her cheeseburger til she was *ON* the train. n00bs, psh. VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!



If she were a good fat woman she would have an extra burger or six in her bag to eat ON the train too.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ashley said:


> You know, I'm feeling pretty low on the self-esteem meter today. You should bring your friends. And family. And all of those people from your church.


I'll bring the tub of lard, two midgets, a horse, hall & oates, and some nutella.


----------



## Ash (Aug 8, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> I'll bring the tub of lard, two midgets, a horse, hall & oates, and some nutella.



Hall & Oates themselves or just an album? This is important. 

And make it two tubs of lard, please.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> I'll bring the tub of lard, two midgets, a horse, hall & oates, and some nutella.


I'll take the horse, Daryl Hall and the nutella. It's a 55 gallon drum of Nutella, RIGHT?????


----------



## Ash (Aug 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'll take the horse, Daryl Hall and the nutella. It's a 55 gallon drum of Nutella, RIGHT?????



This was MY low self-esteem party, lady. You may have HALF of the Nutella.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

Ashley said:


> This was MY low self-esteem party, lady. You may have HALF of the Nutella.


Then you'll have to share the lard. Not cos of low self-esteem. Strictly cos I'm greedy. (especially since I'm negotiating for a truckload rather than that crummy jar)


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 8, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> I'll bring the tub of lard, two midgets, a horse, hall & oates, and some nutella.



HELL YES HALL AND OATES!!!!! Now you know* I can go for that*!


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 8, 2010)

two tubs of lard, check.
extra nutella, check.
John Oates has been locked up in my attic for a few months now, and his moustache is sure to make everyone feel gooooooooood.


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 8, 2010)

Are we supposed to eat the lard? I don't think I could stomach the stuff. I will gobble down as much nutella as possible though. You could slather me in the rest of my share.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 8, 2010)

we do not eat it, for it is where the sweet love is made.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 9, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> two tubs of lard, check.
> extra nutella, check.
> John Oates has been locked up in my attic for a few months now, and his moustache is sure to make everyone feel gooooooooood.




I'll take Daryl!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 9, 2010)

Legend has it the world will end when Gabriel blows his final horn.

So I say when Gabriel blows his horn, I shall be playing the tuba.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I'll take Daryl!


Take a number, Princess. I got him first. No. Where are my manners? Iglooboy first since he's bringing the refreshments. What are we drinking?


----------



## Ash (Aug 9, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> So I say when Gabriel blows his horn, I shall be playing the tuba.



Oh god, this isn't going to turn into the great tuba debate again, is it?


----------



## Ash (Aug 9, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> we do not eat it, for it is where the sweet love is made.



*like*******


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

Should I get to work compiling an epic poem chronicling the fat broad-ocalypse in Olde Englaiesh VMMMMM


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Should I get to work compiling an epic poem chronicling the fat broad-ocalypse in Olde Englaiesh VMMMMM


Jeebus that's no joke. I had to memorize Beowolf in Middle English in 10th grade honors.
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKK


----------



## Ash (Aug 9, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Should I get to work compiling an epic poem chronicling the fat broad-ocalypse in Olde Englaiesh VMMMMM



Yes you should. 

And work on getting that metric fuckton of bacon, too.


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 9, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> we do not eat it, for it is where the sweet love is made.


Cool. End of the world orgy in tons of lard. I think I'm down for that. Anyone else?


----------



## CurbFan (Aug 9, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Yes you should.
> 
> And work on getting that metric fuckton of bacon, too.



Imperial fuckton is no good?


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Yes you should.
> 
> And work on getting that metric fuckton of bacon, too.



Will this tide thov over whilst thov weaights for cvred pork meats VMMMMM


----------



## PewterBunny (Aug 9, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I know that this thread will be unpopular and that you will all attack me for my honest feelings and true beliefs because that is what you do here at Dimensions. People who say innocent things about fat women being sluts and gluttons are unfairly ridiculed and treated poorly FOR NO REASON AT ALL. But that won't change what I have to say. I want to help fat people, so I'll say what I think.
> 
> Fat women will bring the end of the world. It's true! First of all, because they have low self esteem and are easy, they will spread STDs at an alarming rate--an alarmingly low self-esteemy rate. I read an article that said this one time, but I can't find it now so you'll just have to believe me. (But you won't because you all hate me for having an opinion, so just attack away.) This is completely logical, though, so you might as well accept it.
> 
> ...



I like the cute little blue pills personally....especially during the daytime!


----------



## S13Drifter (Aug 10, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> Cool. End of the world orgy in tons of lard. I think I'm down for that. Anyone else?



I am already outside camping in line for this!


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope it's tomorrow. Best birthday ever!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 11, 2010)

will there be croissants and will they be chocolate? If so, I'm in...


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 11, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> will there be croissants and will they be chocolate? If so, I'm in...



There will be buses upon buses filled with them just for us!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 12, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> There will be buses upon buses filled with them just for us!



Excellent!


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This is a pluralistic queendom, so you get to be overlard too.



OMG i am so EXCITED! YIPPEEE! giggles

:bounce:


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 13, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> I'll bring the tub of lard, two midgets, a horse, hall & oates, and some nutella.



this cracked me up...... im laughing in my cubicle.. :happy:


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Will this tide thov over whilst thov weaights for cvred pork meats VMMMMM



pahaha that's the good shit


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok...you win.

*kisses Ash's left butt-cheek and kisses Soup's right*

Now the world can end

*waits patiently with popcorn*


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 15, 2010)

*kisses Soup's left butt cheek and Ash's right*

I figured both sides of our queens' posteriors needed some love.


----------

